

The Hackathon Never Sleeps   - eokuma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/11/the-hackathon-never-sleeps/

======
mkeblx
I'm there right now working on a new idea I came up with today, TaskTurtle.
It's like TaskRabbit but for tasks that you don't need to get done anytime
soon and want to spend far less on. Economy shipping vs overnight delivery. We
match up people with tasks and the unemployed, elderly and homeless to do
these task economically.

------
cdata
I'm chilling at the hackathon right now. Somehow made it through the night,
and the Dart Chaos Wars. Come say hi to me and the rest of the CloudFlare team
at our booth (pictured in the gallery :)!

